# Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?



## Heiko (12 Juni 2010)

heise online - Aigner droht mit Alleingang gegen Online-Abzocke

Mal gespannt ob da was Sinnvolles dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Glaube  nicht, dass sie auch nur im entferntesten  weiß, wovon und  worüber 
sie dieses  populistische Gewäsch  von sich gibt: 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58229-banditentum-im-internet-24.html#post315197

MERKE: Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Wer keine Ahnung vom Internet hat, sollte von Alleingängen Abstand nehmen. Sie sollte besser jemanden fragen, der weiß, worum es geht.

Es geht jedenfalls nicht um Kostenfallen.

Es entstehen keine Verträge, keine Abos und damit auch keine Kosten.

Bis heute konnte jeder der Einschüchterungsfallenopfer den Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne treten und hatte keinerlei Probleme.

Niemand benötigt Abwehraktionen. Vollständiges Ignorieren reicht.

Ein Button mehr oder weniger ändert nichts an dem Trickreichtum mafiös organisierter Internetkrimineller.


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Ich habe den Eindruck, die Dame weiß im Prinzip überhaupt nicht, worum es geht.


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, die Dame weiß im Prinzip überhaupt nicht, worum es geht.


so do  I


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Genau so ist es. Die Forderung der Ministerin geht ins Leere, weil bei diesen Webseiten mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung regelmäßig kein kostenpflichtiges Vertragsverhältnis zustande kommt (wie durch verschiedene Gerichtsurteile bestätigt).

Es besteht also in der Frage der Bindungswirkung anhand des Klicks eines Buttons schon heute für den Verbraucher keinerlei Rechtsunsicherheit, wo es einen Regulierungsbedarf gäbe.

Vielmehr besteht die Rechtsunsicherheit im mangelnden Regulierungsumfang des Inkassorechts (RDG). Aus fadenscheinigen Gründen der angeblich dringend notwendigen "EU-Harmonisierung" und "Deregulierung" wurde es unterlassen, einen Verhaltenskodex ins Inkassorecht aufzunehmen. Einen Verhaltenskodex, wie es ihn überall sonst im EU-Ausland in irgendeiner Form tatsächlich gibt. 

Jeder Berufsstand hat in Deutschland Auflagen und Richtlinien.

Ein Apotheker hat sich an das Arzneimittelgesetz zu halten.
Ein Pilot hat strenge Auflagen, er kann nicht frei entscheiden, wieviel Ladung er aufnimmt, wieviel er tankt (sondern die Tankmenge muss er anhand von Richtlinien genau berechnen und dokumentieren), wieviel Ruhezeit er einhalten muss, welche Strecke und Flughöhe er nimmt, und dass er keinen Alkohol trinkt etc.
Ein Arzt muss sich nach den Vorgaben der Krankenkassen und nach dem Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik richten.
Ein Bäcker unterliegt der Kontrolle durch die Innung und durch das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt. Findet man Kakerlaken in den Brötchen, ist sofort die Bäckerei zu. Dazu braucht es auch nicht mal einen Richter am Oberlandesgericht und auch keine 10000 Strafanzeigen, bevor man da tätig wird. Das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt sammelt auch nicht erst 1000 Meldungen im Aktenregal, sondern es kommt unverzüglich zur Kontrolle vor Ort und macht bei Bedarf sofort den Betrieb dicht.

Alle haben sich also an Regeln und Auflagen zu halten.

Und bevor jetzt wieder das liberale Gesumme losgeht: das ist auch irgendwo ganz richtig so, denn niemand möchte gern Kakerlaken in den Brötchen essen, niemand möchte mit dem Flugzeug abstürzen, weil die Fluggesellschaft an der Wartung spart, niemand möchte vom Chirurgen die OP verpfuscht haben etc.

Also: warum eigentlich haben Inkassobüros berufsrechtlich Narrenfreiheit? Es will einem nicht ins Hirn, woher da der angebliche Bedarf für eine "Deregulierung" gekommen ist.


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Also: warum eigentlich haben Inkassobüros berufsrechtlich Narrenfreiheit?


Ergänzung: Warum wird  Anwälten ohne  jede Einschränkung das Recht auf Inkassostalking 
gewährt mit expliziter  Genehmigung *aller*  Sta ?


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Die Berufsgruppe der Anwälte hat eine ganz dunkle Zeit in Deutschland genutzt, sich unglaubliche Privilegien per Gesetz zu sichern, ohne dass sie hierfür irgendwelche Pflichten übernommen hätten.

Organe der Rechtspflege kennen die Rechtsnormen und beraten Kriminelle, wie sie die Lücken am besten ausnutzen können.

Bei den Einschüchterungsfallen bauen sie gegenüber den Zahlungserpressten den nötigen Druck auf, stellen die Bankkonten zum Eintreiben der Beute bereit und schlagen bei den Mahndrohungen noch Gebührensätze für echte Fallbearbeitungen auf, obwohl sie lediglich Massendrucksachen veranlassen.

Zu allem Überfluss kann unser Rechtssystem noch missbraucht werden, wenn Banken nicht den bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehr für solche Banden leisten wollen und die Konten kündigen. Organe der Rechtspflege zwingen das Sparkassen, zwangsweise die Versorgung mit Konten sicher zu stellen.

An dieser Stelle müsste dringend der größte Wahnsinn beendet werden.


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2010)

Denkfehler? | AignerdrohtmitAlleinganggegenOnline... | News-Foren


> Denkfehler?
> Schon heute haben diese Abzockseiten-Betreiber keinen
> Zahlungsanspruch.
> 
> ...



In keinem der Kommentare wird aber das eigentliche Problem  des Inkassostalkings erkannt und angesprochen.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und kein Politiker, kein  Medium,  egal ob  Presse   oder TV, keine Anwaltskammer  und  auch keine  Verbraucherzentrale   thematisiert dies. ( _Das Inkassostalking Anmerkung ) _
> Der  Persilschein der Sta für die  Münchner Mahnwältin und die Freibriefe   für den
> Osnabrücker Mahnwalt werden schlicht totgeschwiegen.
> 
> ...



http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...rministerin-will-gesetze-verschaerfen-100613/


> Aigner berichtete weiter, notfalls werde Deutschland die Vorschriften im Alleingang verschärfen. Man werde sich um eine nationale Lösung bemühen, sollte bis Herbst keine europaweite Button-Regelung in Sicht sein.


Man muß sich fragen, ob die Dame diese Nebelkerze aus völliger Ignoranz oder
 aus vorsätzlicher Täuschungsabsicht wirft. 

In keinem  andern europäischen oder außereuropäischen  Land gibt es das Abofallenproblem,
 aber nicht weil es dort grüne oder blaue Buttonvorschriften gäbe, sondern weil es dort kein 
Inkassostalking gibt. 

Entweder ist sie also  ungeeignet für den Posten, weil sie keine  Ahnung hat oder weil sie 
aus Angst vor der Lobby das Problem mit Scheinlösungen zu beseitigen können glaubt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Entweder ist sie also  ungeeignet für den Posten, weil sie keine  Ahnung hat


Dafür kennt sie sich in anderen Dingen recht gut aus: Sie soll immerhin mal Allgäuer Meisterin im Kühemelken gewesen sein.... :-D


----------



## Wembley (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Diese Buttonlösung hat was von "Wie erschieße ich ein totes Tier?"


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Abo-Fallen: Weitere Kritik an der “Button-Lösung” Rechtsanwalt Ferner - Strafrecht, Verkehrsrecht, Wettbewerbsrecht - Städteregion Aachen


> Wobei ich befürchten muss, dass die bisherigen Anbieter einen Weg finden, den Button ganz geschickt einzubauen – und man letzten Endes auch noch einen (angeblichen) Vertrag geschlossen hat, wo auf Grund der trickreich umgesetzten Button-Lösung auch noch die Beweislast wegen der neuen Formulierung beim ausgetricksten Verbraucher liegt.





> *"Die Einführung einer Button-Lösung ist aber nicht nur ungeeignet, sondern auch kontraproduktiv [...]"*
> 
> Die Einschätzung ist deutlich: Die “Button-Lösung” ist gefährlicher gesetzgeberischer Aktionismus.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Besser als die Button-Lösung wäre m.E. eine Erweiterung des § 312c BGB, etwa in Form eines neuen Absatzes:



> Verträge mit Verbrauchern im Fernabsatz, die unter Mängeln in der Erfüllung der Informationspflichten aus Art. 246 EGBGB sowie § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV geschlossen wurden, sind dauerhaft schwebend unwirksam.



Das hätte folgende Vorteile:

Es gäbe im Streitfall keine Diskussion mehr wegen arglistiger Täuschung, man müsste nicht einmal die Anfechtung umständlich begründen, sondern man könnte ähnlich wie bei Minderjährigkeit für nichtig erklären. Auch ein Widerruf wäre nicht mehr notwendig, ebenfalls würden die Entschädigungsansprüche aus dem Widerrufsrecht, die ggf. in einzelnen Fällen geltend gemacht werden könnten, entfallen. Auch der stieseligste Amtsrichter könnte dann einfach nicht mehr anders, als dem negativen Feststellungskläger Recht zu geben. Auch hätte man damit eine rechtssichere Handhabe gegen die Verschleierungstaktiken karibischer oder dubaianischer Postfachfirmen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



dvill schrieb:


> Ein Button mehr oder weniger ändert nichts an dem Trickreichtum mafiös organisierter Internetkrimineller.



Kritik an Gesetzesentwurf zur Button-Lösung wird lauter | heise resale



technofreak schrieb:


> Abofallen: Verbraucherministerin will Gesetze verschärfen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> 
> > ...notfalls werde Deutschland die Vorschriften im Alleingang verschärfen.  Man werde sich um eine nationale Lösung bemühen, sollte bis Herbst keine  europaweite Button-Regelung in Sicht sein.



Den Eindruck, wie es dvill erklärte, überkam mich bislang auch. Auch ist die Kritik des DIHK durchaus nachvollziehbar: 





> Dummerweise werden aber nicht nur die "schwarzen Schafe"  zur Buttonlösung verdonnert, sondern der gesamte – und größtenteils  seriöse – Internethandel gleich mit. Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, findet  der DIHK.


Nun erklärte man mir, dass man zur Bewältigung des Massenphänomens "Abofalle" durchaus an der Umsetzung zur Einführung dieser Buttonlösung unbedingt festhalten wird.

Was müsste man gegen darstellen, damit diese Buttondingsda überflüssig wird?


----------



## rudido (23 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Strafrechtlich scheint doch jetzt einiges in Bewegung zu kommen. Sollten hier tatsächlich mal entsprechende Urteile gefällt werden, erübrigt sich m.E. doch die Button-Lösung, oder?


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Nein und das war auch nicht meine Frage. Strafrecht und Buttonlösung sind zweierlei paar Schuhe. Dass sich die Buttonlösung erübrigt haben könnte glaube ich auch nicht, da sich nicht alle Ermittlungen, Anklagen und Entscheidungen auch gegen alle Anbieter richten sondern nur gegen einzelne Exemplare und offensichtlich auch auf verschiedenen "Baustellen".


Reducal schrieb:


> Was müsste man gegen darstellen, damit diese Buttondingsda überflüssig wird?


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Das Ganze ist  nur noch eine Farce:

Wer die Foren/Blogs in den letzten Monaten verfolgt hat, muß festgestellt
 haben, dass Meldungen Betroffener continuierlich  auf fast Null abgesackt sind. 
Einher geht dies mit den Aufrufen = Hits von Threads mit Abofallenthemen.
Auch sie sind in* allen* Foren auf minimale  Werte abgesackt. Es deckt 
mit Aussagen aus VZ Kreisen, dass kaum noch  Anfragen Betroffener eintreffen.

Der Grund  dafür ist sehr simpel. In fünf Jahren ist  das "Geschäftsmodell" 
Aboabzocke bis auf die blanken Knochen  abgenagt und  ausgelutscht worden.
Wer einmal reingefallen ist ( und das sind Millionen ) wird es nur bei völliger
 Merkbefreitheit ein zweitesmal tun.

Ein Olaf Tank  hat nicht ohne  Grund sein Mandat niedergelegt. 
Strafverfolgung braucht  er mit Sicherheit nicht zu fürchten. Es lohnt sich 
schlicht nicht mehr für ihn

Googleadsenselfallenwerbung  wird zwar ab und zu noch geschaltet, 
aber nicht mal im Ansatz mit früher zu vergleichen.

Was noch als Beute in Frage kommt sind Verbraucher,  die fünf Jahre nichts 
mitbekommen haben  und  Newbies  die merkbefreit  auf jeden Button drücken.
Das reicht nicht mehr für eine  anständige  Ferrariausstattung. 

Die Buttonlösung ist so sinnvoll wie jedem  Kunden vor dem  Betreten eines 
Supermarkts eine schriftliche Verpflichtung abzuverlangen, dass er keinen 
Ladendiebstahl  begeht.

Es erinnert  an das Ende der Dialerabzocke. Auch damals  kam  der Gnadenschuss  
mit Hilfe des Todesanzeigefensters  zu einem Zeitpunkt als die Dialer 
( aus technischem Grund  = DSL) ohnehin am Verenden waren
Damals wurde das als der große Sieg der  BNetzA gefeiert.

Sollte die  schwachsinnige Buttonlösung wider jedes besseres Wissen 
kommen, wird sie mit Sicherheit als großer Sieg über die ohnehin verendende 
Abofallenbranche gefeiert werden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Gnadenschuss  - Buttonlösung (als großer Sieg über die ohnehin verendende Abofallenbranche gefeiert werden.)


Genau so stellt es sich mir momentan auch dar. Die daran arbeitenden Ministerien wollen das noch auf den Weg bringen und schon bekommt das Ganze doch noch einen gewissen Sinn.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wer die Foren/Blogs in den letzten Monaten verfolgt hat, muß festgestellt
> haben, dass Meldungen Betroffener continuierlich  auf fast Null abgesackt sind.


ergänzend  dazu:
Was sich noch in  Foren meldet, sind so gut wie nie Neubetroffene sondern fast 
ausschließlich  "Altfälle",  bei denen versucht wird, die Felder nachzuernten.
Hier wäre  eine  Buttonlösung ohnehin komplett sinnlos.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ129862633108350/link840661A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg
> 04.02.2011
> Kostenfallen im Internet 2010 - weiter auf höchstem Niveau!
> In 2010 führte die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg alleine zu Kostenfallen im Internet 11.838 Beratungen durch.


Das Bild ändert  sich, wie es sich bereits bei den VZ und im WWW abzeichnet, in 2011 drastisch. 
Der Zenith der Abofallenabzocke ist überschritten.

Was noch aufschlägt sind Trittbrettfahrer der untersten  Sorte wie dieser hier 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/64276-neue-abo-falle-moogu-dienst.html

Die Abzockerhighlights  in 2010 > http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ129862633108350/link825021A.html

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bremen.de/download/verbraucherrecht/abzocker-web-2010.pdf


----------



## technofreak (3 März 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

DasErste.de - Ratgeber - Recht - Zuschauerakte (29.01.2011)

Pünktlich zum Ausklang der Abofallenabzocke meldet sich der ÖR 


> Juristisch stehen die Forderungen solcher Anbieter auf extrem dünnem Eis.


Fünf Jahre Nutzlosbranche sollten  auch den  Begriffstutzigsten gelehrt haben, 
dass es überhaupt kein Eis gab oder gibt.

Die  Mahnbescheidshysterie  darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


> Auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren sollten Sie in jedem Fall reagieren. Schalten Sie einen Anwalt ein.


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Die Köpfchenlösung als die ultimative Lösung gegen  die ohnehin verendende Abofallenabzocke.

>> Cop2Cop - Aktuelles zur Inneren Sicherheit, Polizei, Security und Justiz  Schnelle Einführung der Buttonlösung

>> Neue Broschüre zum Thema ?Sicheres Surfen? veröffentlicht | ratschlag24.com


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

PS: durch diese "Lösung" wird sogar der fälschliche Eindruck erweckt,
 es gäbe eine reale  Gefahr seitens  der Abofallenbetreiber.
Es gibt keine gültigen Verträge also auch keine Zahlungspflicht. Haben diese  Damen sich
 eigentlich in den vergangenen  fünf Jahren jemals wirklich mit der Abofallenmaterie befaßt?
 Dem Anschein nach nicht, sonst wüßten sie, dass diese "Lösung" schlicht Unfug ist.  

Insofern ist diese Placebolösung   sogar contraproduktiv.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Die Köpfchenlösung als die ultimative Lösung gegen  die ohnehin verendende Abofallenabzocke.



Vorschriften für das Aufstellen von Feuerlöschern nachdem der Wald längst abgebrannt ist


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Bevorstehende Ausrottung der Abofalle führt zur nächsten Abmahnfalle für alle Online-Diensteanbieter / FAQ zum neuen § 312e II BGB  LBR-BLOG

wie erschiesst man die  Kadaver von Hyänen  und die  Nutztiere gleich mit...


----------



## technofreak (7 April 2011)

*AW: Ilse Aigner im Alleingang gegen Abzocker?*

Die Verbraucherzentralen dürfen im  Jubelkonzert des "Sieges" über die Abofallen 
natürlich nicht fehlen ( auch wenn die längst Geschichte sind) 

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ130218726818373/link862551A.html


----------

